# I lost two maybe three chickens today



## jmc0319 (Sep 16, 2012)

I need some help. I had five chickens. They free range. Today two of them were in their run when I came home and I found two piles of feathers from two of the others. One has just vanished. No feathers or sign of her. My question is what do you think killed them. All that was left was two piles of feathers. This soooooo upsetting. I am assuming it was a hawk. Please advise. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Pick a *Predator any predator* ... never easy. I only let mine free range when I'm at home, sorry for your loss.


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

The vanished one could be hiding out somewhere. From my experience when there is a large pile of feathers and it happened during the day then it was dogs doing that.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Oct 7, 2013)

As another poster said pick a predator.. From cats and dogs to well any.. As for the missing one. Could have been carried off..  or could be hiding.. Look in the most out of the way . Never would think a hen or roo could be places.. Chances are good if the missing chicken was not carried off. I have known more than a few to hid in plain sight.. Rock still in front of the shed wall..Walked past her twice before I realized she was there..


----------

